# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πως θα ακούσω την τηλεόραση από το ηχοσύστημα;

## Akarnanas1

Καλημέρα, έχω μία samsung led tv UE40B6000VW και ένα ηχοσύστημα LG 5.1, σύνδεσα με HDMI και οπτικό καλώδιο τις προηγούμενες συσκευές αλλά δεν μπορώ να ακούσω την τηλεόραση από το ηχοσύστημα ενώ σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες συμπεριφέρεται άψογα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως θα ακούσω την τηλεόραση από το ηχοσύστημα;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλημέρα, έχω μία samsung led tv UE40B6000VW και ένα ηχοσύστημα LG 5.1, σύνδεσα με HDMI και οπτικό καλώδιο τις προηγούμενες συσκευές αλλά δεν μπορώ να ακούσω την τηλεόραση από το ηχοσύστημα ενώ σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες συμπεριφέρεται άψογα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως θα ακούσω την τηλεόραση από το ηχοσύστημα;


εχει η tv εξοδο οπτικη?και το ηχοσυστημα εισοδο οπτικη? οι υπολοιπες που συνδεσες τη εννοεις.

----------


## Akarnanas1

Και η tv και το ηχοσύστημα έχουν οπτική, η tv έχει 4 hdmi και το ηχοσύστημα έχει 1 hdmi out, έχω βάλει και το hdmi και το οπτικό καλώδιο οι υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες είναι DVD, foto, music, radio, το μόνο μου πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τον ήχο της tv στο ηχοσύστημα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Και η tv και το ηχοσύστημα έχουν οπτική, η tv έχει 4 hdmi και το ηχοσύστημα έχει 1 hdmi out, έχω βάλει και το hdmi και το οπτικό καλώδιο οι υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες είναι DVD, foto, music, radio, το μόνο μου πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να βγάλω τον ήχο της tv στο ηχοσύστημα.


φανταζομαι τα συνδεεις με την οπτικη μεταξυ τους.Σιγουρεψου οτι ειναι εξοδος της tv και εισοδος του home cinema.

----------


## Akarnanas1

Από tv είναι (out) και στο ηχοσύστημα είναι (in), έβαλα και το rca αλλά τίποτα, μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το ηχοσύστημα;

----------


## sdancer75

> Από tv είναι (out) και στο ηχοσύστημα είναι (in), έβαλα και το rca αλλά τίποτα, μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το ηχοσύστημα;


Το ηχοσύστημα δουλεύει με άλλες συσκευές πχ DVD player ? Δες επίσης αν η TV θέλει κάποια ενεργοποίηση από το μενού για να στείλει ήχο σε εξωτερικά ηχεία. Δες επίσης αν η ένταση της εξόδου από την TV είναι πολύ χαμηλή και θέλει μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Επίσης από το ηχοσύστημα θα πρέπει ίσως να το γυρίσεις με manual τρόπο σε είσοδο από Digital σήμα αν έχει τέτοια επιλογή.

Για να είσαι σίγουρος δοκίμασε πρώτα να δεις αν το ηχοσύστημα ανταποκρίνεται σωστά με είσοδο αναλογική και ψηφιακή πχ media player, κινητό, DVD player κτλ.

----------


## maik65

2 χρονιά περάσανε Γιώργο...

----------

